# Blown Out Hydraulic Pump



## DustyTrails (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All, 
I am new to tractors, and am looking for help with hydraulic issues on my recently purchased (30 year old) Kubota L245DT. When I first got it a couple months ago the 3-point and FEL were intermittent. After cleaning the screen and flushing the hydraulic system (several times) it quit working all together. So I removed, cleaned, and reinstalled the by-pass valve (it had 4 washers), and set it for minimum spring tension (thinking minimum pressure setting). I also removed the hydraulic pump (to see 'what up') and found the pump shaft to be frozen, and a broken shaft key (the woodruff key was sheared kleen in half). I ordered a replacement (after market) pump online and installed it last week. 
At first the 3-point and FEL worked 'really good' (for about 10 hours of operation), then when lifting a heavy load with the FEL the side of the hydraulic pump split open. So now I'm wondering if I accidentally set the hydraulic by-pass valve too high in pressure (it is turned almost all the way out - or CCW), or if the after market pump was too cheaply built for my application? (I have always thought that a hose would split first.)
Can someone please tell me what happened? Where to install a hydraulic pressure test gauge on this tractor (specifically)? and how to set the hydraulic pressure? The local Kubota Dealer is not interested in helping (but will fix it for an arm and a leg - and then I still would not know how to set the pressure).
Thank you for your help you can offer,
Dusty Trails
//


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Dusty Trials,

First thing you need to do is get a service/repair manual. A sheared shaft key and split pump housing indicates that your pump pressure is running too high. Your hydraulic system has a safety valve somewhere that must be stuck closed.


----------



## DustyTrails (Apr 22, 2017)

Howdy Sixbales, thanks for takin my call.
Yes, I did buy a Kubota Owner's Manual (aka O&M - 37 pages - kinda helpful - shows where stuff is) and a Work Shop Manual ( aka WSM - 453 pages - worth less than you know what on a bore hawg - and very confusing) for the L245DT from the local Kubota Dealer (about $140). (If anyone else is following this thread and thinking about getting the Kubota WSM, I would recommend looking elsewhere.)
The WSM does NOT show what I want to know (and the local dealer won't tell me either - they keep saying "bring it in and we'll fix it for you"). For one thing the WSM is written in more than one language and difficult to pick out the English (what idiot ever thought that would be a good plan for a mechanic?). And it is very lacking in instruction in the Hydraulic section. 
I found the Hydraulic Pressure By-Pass Valve (with no help from the WSM) under the seat and on top of the rear axle on the left side. It has an adjustable spring tension. I wish the O&M, or the WSM, (or someone on this forum) could tell me EXACTLY where (not just by saying "in the high pressure line") to install a pressure gauge, and how (like which way to turn it) to adjust the Hydraulic Pressure By-Pass Valve.
If anyone can suggest where to tee into the hydraulic system, and what fitting to use for the pressure gauge (it has a 1/4" MPT), I would forever be beholding.
Thanks again, Dusty Trails
//


----------



## DustyTrails (Apr 22, 2017)

Could it be that the after market (Made In China may-be ???) Hydraulic Pump (which cost me $350 on line w/free shipping) is not as well built as the Kubota (the local Kubota Dealer wants $850) Hydraulic Pump? - Just wonderin.
//


----------



## guido_conti (Apr 29, 2018)

I also am new to tractors Thanks for your info Very descript How did things go?


----------



## DustyTrails (Apr 22, 2017)

Guido,
Here is an update from last year's hydraulic issues. I found the return port hydraulic hose on the FEL Control Valve improperly connected back into the high pressure port. This prevented pressure relief back into the hydraulic fluid reservoir. I had to find this on my own as there was no support from this forum concerning my particular questions about my 30 year old Kubota model L235DT.
As for the 5,000psi pressure gauge connection there is a 1/4" FIP connection (with a plug in it of course) facing forward, on the right side, under the seat, just above the Power Beyond Block. I connected a 1/4" MIP hydraulic hose from there to my pressure gauge that I temporarily mounted beside the FEL Control Valve. The gauge reads 1,700 psi and the FEL will only lift light loads.
If anyone can help with this hydraulic pressure adjustment, I would still like to know where the adjustment is and how (which way to turn) to adjust it.
Thank you, Dusty Trails
//


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Dusty Trails, this is supposed to be the pressure relief valve on a L245DT, and to adjust this valve you would use shims that sit between the spring and the sealing cap, in the schematic and from the left you have the sealing cap, O ring and 2 shims.
This is the best I can do at the moment, but would suggest you join
http://www.ssbtractor.com/wwwboard/Kubota_tractors.html and post a message to jm., he will most certainly be able to help.

Sorry Tractor Forum if I am not supposed to add forum another address.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoInde...s/&AutoIndex=53742c0ef71638e33dc7ded950c2b2c2

Open this site and scroll down the page until you see your tractor designation, double click and then save to desktop, you may have this parts list or you may not, this will give you a breakdown on the hydraulic system, specifications will still have to be searched for.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/001/2/8/1282-kubota-l245.html

this site will give you most of the specs you require, your hydraulic pressure is set at 2000psi, the pressure regulating spring could have sagged from age, so it wont hurt to add a couple of shims and see if you can get the pressure to increase.

you may also have leaky piston seals in the rams, raise the boom and let it sit raised and watch to see how fast it may or may not sink.


----------



## DustyTrails (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks Fred, Very helpful. 
The online WSM (free) is the same manual as the hard copy one I got from the local Kubota Dealer last year for $120. If I had to buy a tractor all over again I would look for something other than Kubota due to my local Kubota Dealer (Bingham Equipment in Mesa) being such a Rectum. I get more support from Kubota Dealers in other states than in my own backyard. I'm considering trading this L245DT in for a JD (swapping orange for green).
But getting back to the issue at hand, I disassembled, cleaned, and reassembled the PRV leaving out all the shims. Someone had put in washers. I also had to re-plumb the FEL CV Tank line into the Tank (it was teed back into the Hi-Press. Inlet on the CV). The FEL works fine now without blowing out the Hydraulic Pump anymore (went thru two Hyd. Pumps before I could figure that one out). 
It was a costly issue, but then this is my first Kubota tractor, and I learned a lot from it. I consider it as the cost of tuition to the School Of Hard Knocks. The FEL is a little weak (wouldn't lift a 500 gal propane tank -probably weighs about 1000 lbs. ?? ) and I will eventually put shims in for a little more pressure.
To check the hydraulic pressure I bought a 5000 psi oil filled gauge and a 1/4" by 4' long (1/4 MIP by 1/4 FIP) hydraulic hose. The gauge will screw on to one end of the hose. The other end of the hose will connect to a 1/4 FIP boss by removing the 1/4 MIP plug on top of the rear axle under the seat (item 34 on page 121 of the WSM). The hyd. press. was 1700 psi when the FEL was raised full up. I figure I can safely run about 2100 psi. (I hope). I do not want to blow another pump.
Although this L245DT is about 30 yrs. old it still has plenty of life left. It is a fun riding, 25hp, 4x4, robust little tractor. I will work on it this summer to get all the lights working again, and splash a little orange paint in a few places for a bit of a face lift.
Thanks again, Dusty Trails from Heber, Arizona
//


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

your welcome.

I think 1000lbs may be a little much for your tractor.

I saw a TV commercial the other day for a JD that caught my eye here, drive over mid mount and remove and refit the FEL, both with sit on the seat capabilities, this would suit this old bloke down to the ground, but wont happen.


----------

